# Bergen/passaic/north jersey activism



## ogre (Nov 22, 2007)

were looking to start a sort of activist collective in Nj, since bergen activists became defunct there aint much going on here, anyone ineterested?


----------



## Cush (Dec 3, 2007)

count me in. I live in mahwah for college and i've been needing something like this. people here suck.


----------



## ogre (Dec 3, 2007)

people here really do suck we only have a few people trying to organize this right now we dont know exactly what our aim is yet but theres so much shit that needs to be done walls to paint banners to drop music to be made...


----------



## Cush (Dec 5, 2007)

count me in for all those things.


----------



## Grace (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey! Nobody sucks in New Jersey except for ridiculous guidos who love hair gel more than sex, dumb blonde bitches walking around in Uggs and miniskirts, parents, children, teachers, students, and those in the workforce. OK?


----------



## Cush (Dec 5, 2007)

don't be hating on parents, teachers, students, children, or people in the workforce.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 5, 2007)

Seven GMO protesters just got arrested in Jersey.


----------



## Cush (Dec 5, 2007)

can you post a link with more details of that please?


----------



## ogre (Dec 6, 2007)

I would if there was one. right now its nothing more than a raw idea. any ideas of what we could do would be great. were most likely going to be meeting in rochelle park or ridgewood. We were in the process of really getting this organized a few days ago but someone started cross dressing and we got a little distracted. The basic idea behind it is a group of people willing to get shit done. One thing i would like to personally get done is stop them from cutting down over 15 acres of woods in clifton.


----------



## Cush (Dec 7, 2007)

next time you plan one of these meeting things please toss me an email. i'd love to be a part of it.


----------



## Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah me too. Fuck Bill S.1959. I'm OK with being arrested for political activism, even if it breaks my pti. Well...not really since I got away with many many crimes as a result. 

And yet, I would love to be a part of your scoundrels of New Jersey club.


----------



## Cush (Dec 18, 2007)

whatever happened to this? school here sucks and i'm still desperate for fun stuff to do that doesn't involve drugs or drinking.


----------



## Grace (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, let's pick a basement somewhere in New Brunswick where we can have our Socialist Revolution meetings then! I know the perfect one on Ray Street.


----------



## Cush (Dec 18, 2007)

new brunswick isn't exactly north jersey. i have no way of getting to the bruns. besides, they call it no funswick for a reason.


----------



## Grace (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey don't start harkin on New Brunswick or I'll have to kick your ass.


----------



## Cush (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm only joke-hating. I've spent some of the most fun nights of my life in that city. it's probably the only place in the state with such a good DIY music scene.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 19, 2007)

Cush - I couldn't find a news article on the New Jersey kids who got arrested. One of them was a friend of a friend and I heard by word of mouth. Basically, they had been in trouble for protesting outside of a Hundington Life Sciences researchers house and had a no-contact order or something. They returned to his house and were arrested. If you're not familiar, HLS is one of the largest animal-testing companies in the country.


----------



## Chancho (May 6, 2008)

wow, never knew there were other kids from north new jersey. i'm always reading about places like asheville, and portland, seattle, shit like that.

i'd love to meet some kids from my area, i'm from passaic. I don't live there now but i'm going back to visit in a week.

let me know if anywone wants to meet up.


----------



## xmattx (May 18, 2008)

i've been doing the legal support for the 7 who got arrested since it happened. if anyones got any questions feel free to message me! 

theres a couple of ongoing (anarchist) projects in north jersey. course, if its a "socialist revolution" meeting you're looking for you we don't really want much to do with you.


----------



## Grace (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeez, what's wrong with Socialism? Look at Sweden. I want to be part of your cool club too! But if you make me conform to the anarchist's agenda, you'll be the biggest hypocrite in the whole wide world.

I'm living down at the Jersey Shore for the summer and, ladies and gents let me tell you, it's awesome. It's about 20 degrees lower than it is where I live normally, and there's lots of money to be made in the restaurants, the amusement parks, the shops, etc. It's bank. If enough people go in on a house together, there should be no problem renting a place and making a profit working somewhere. I met a guy with long ass locks who is a bartender at one of these places and he lives in a one room shack. Like, his refrigerator is outside on his feigned front porch. Don't get me wrong, this guy was super chill and awesome, but it just goes to show -- if you don't mind roughing it, you can really have some fun. 

Anyway, I know that had absolutely nothing to do with anything anyone was talking about, but I figured I'd add in my two cents about other cool places in New Jersey. Note to readers: Long Beach Island has fewer dirty sluts and asshole guidos than any other beach in the state. 

Unavoidably Yours,
Grace


----------

